
The Distance brings you stories of people who have stuck it out for decades - 8ig8
https://thedistance.com/about
======
Swizec
Cool project, staying in business is definitely the hard part!

But the landing page is a dash confusing. I thought the avatar'd people were
the stories and was confused why so many of them are working at Basecamp. Are
these just stories of Basecamp which has been around for a while?

Then I noticed the super nondescript list of stories.

I think those two would work better reversed. More focus on the stories, less
on the people creating The Distance! Right now it looks more like a vehicle
for self-promotion of people making this.

~~~
x43b
"But the landing page is a dash confusing. I thought the avatar'd people were
the stories"

I think that is because the link is to the about page, which understandably is
about the company. If you remove the /about on the URL you get the stories you
are looking for.

------
teddyh
Reminds me of this article about similar stories, but about individuals:

 _5 Famous People Who Succeeded Long After They Should 've Quit_

[http://www.cracked.com/article_19655_5-famous-late-
bloomers....](http://www.cracked.com/article_19655_5-famous-late-
bloomers.html)

Lists: Alan Rickman, Peter Roget, Joseph Conrad, Kathryn Joosten and Harland
“Colonel” Sanders.

------
8ig8
This is a Basecamp (37 Signals) project.

> Stories about hard-working, long-lasting businesses and the people behind
> them. Brought to you by Basecamp.

------
scardine
Survivor bias is inherent to success stories about persistence.

~~~
revorad
I call this "survivor bias bias". Survivor bias is real, but it doesn't
explain all of success. I wish people stopped using it as a trump card
argument just like "correlation is not causation".

~~~
graeme
This existential comic is the first place I heard about the "fallacy fallacy".
It's a good concept.

[http://existentialcomics.com/comic/9](http://existentialcomics.com/comic/9)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_fallacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_fallacy)

